# wheres the Tuna?



## lil speck (Nov 5, 2007)

were going out this weekend and where wonder where are they at and what should we use

thanks


----------



## jboweriii (Sep 28, 2007)

i was at petronious mon/tues and caught bft all u want, had a big live hard tail get hit, but the circle hook did't set. the supply boat was there the whole time. also sea spray was there catching bft...i did'nt see any yft. i would go to marlin/ram powell. good luck


----------

